# What Tree did you fall from?



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

Just something nice for Spring 

WHAT TREE DID YOU FALL FROM?

 Find your birthday and then find your 
tree.
 This is really cool and somewhat 
accurate, also in line with Celtic 
astrology.

 Jan 01 to Jan 11 - Fir Tree 

Jan 12 to Jan 24 - Elm Tree 

Jan 25 to Feb 03 - Cypress Tree 

Feb 04 to Feb 08 - Poplar Tree 

Feb 09 to Feb 18 - Cedar Tree 

Feb 19 to Feb 28 - Pine Tree 

Mar 01 to Mar 10 - Weeping Willow Tree 

Mar 11 to Mar 20 - Lime Tree 

Mar 21 - Oak Tree 

Mar 22 to Mar 31 - Hazelnut Tree 

Apr 01 to Apr 10 - Rowan Tree 

Apr 11 to Apr 20 - Maple Tree 

Apr 21 to Apr 30 - Walnut Tree 

May 01 to May 14 - Poplar Tree 

May 15 to May 24 - Chestnut Tree 

May 25 to Jun 03 - Ash Tree 

Jun 04 to Jun 13 - Hornbeam Tree 

Jun 14 to Jun 23 - Fig Tree 

Jun 24 - Birch Tree 

Jun 25 to Jul 04 - Apple Tree 

Jul 05 to Jul 14 - Fir Tree 



Jul 15 to Jul 25 - Elm Tree 

Jul 26 to Aug 04 - Cypress Tree 

Aug 05 to Aug 13 - Poplar Tree 

Aug 14 to Aug 23 - Cedar Tree 

Aug 24 to Sep 02 - Pine Tree 

Sep 03 to Sep 12 - Weeping Willow Tree 

Sep 13 to Sep 22 - Lime Tree 

Sep 23 - Olive Tree 

Sep 24 to Oct 03 - Hazelnut Tree 

Oct 04 to Oct 13 - Rowan Tree 

Oct 14 to Oct 23 - Maple Tree 

Oct 24 to Nov 11 - Walnut Tree 

Nov 12 to Nov 21 - Chestnut Tree 

Nov 22 to Dec 01 - Ash Tree 

Dec 02 to Dec 11 - Hornbeam Tree 

Dec 12 to Dec 21 - Fig Tree 

Dec 22 - Beech Tree 

Dec 23 to Dec 31 - Apple Tree

 YOUR TREE
 Apple Tree (the Love) -- quiet and shy at 
times, lots of charm, 
appeal, and attraction, pleasant attitude, 
flirtatious smile, adventurous, 
sensitive, loyal in love, wants to love and be 
loved, faithful and tender 
partner, very generous, many talents, loves 
children needs affectionate 
partner.

 Ash Tree (the Ambition) -- extremely 
attractive,vivacious,
 impulsive, demanding, does not care for 
criticism ambitious, 
intelligent, talented, likes to play with fate, 
can be very egotistic, 
reliable, restless lover, sometimes money rules 
over the heart, demands 
attention, needs love and much emotional 
support.

 Beech Tree (the Creative) -- has good 
taste, concerned about its 
looks, materialistic, good organization of life 
and career, economical, 
good leader, takes no unnecessary risks, 
reasonable, splendid lifetime 
companion, keen on keeping fit (diets, sports, 
etc.).

 Birch Tree (the inspiration) -- 
vivacious, attractive, elegant,
 friendly, unpretentious, modest, does not 
like anything in
 excess, abhors the vulgar, loves life in 
nature and in calm, not
 very passionate, full of imagination, 
little ambition, creates a
 calm and content atmosphere.

 Cedar Tree (the Confidence) -- of rare 
strength, knows how to adapt, 
likes unexpected presents, of good health, not 
in the least shy, tends to 
look down on others, self-confident, a great 
speaker, determined, often 
impatient, likes to impress others, has many 
talents, industrious, healthy 
optimism, wait for the one true love, able to 
make quick decisions.

 Chestnut Tree (the Honesty) -- of unusual 
stature,impressive,
 well-developed sense of justice, fun to 
be around,a planner, born 
diplomat, can be irritated easily, sensitive of 
others feelings, hard 
worker, sometimes acts superior, feels not 
understood at times, fiercely 
family oriented, very loyal in love, physically 
fit.

 Cypress Tree (the Faithfulness) -- 
strong, muscular adaptable,
 takes what life has to give but doesn't 
necessarily like it, strives 
to be content, optimistic, wants to be 
financially independent, wants love 
and affection, hates loneliness, passionate 
lover which cannot be 
satisfied, faithful, quick tempered at times, 
can be unruly and careless, 
loves to gain knowledge, needs to be needed.

 Elm Tree (the Noble mindedness) -- 
pleasant shape, tasteful
 clothes, modest demands, tends not to 
forgive mistakes,cheerful,
 likes to lead but not to obey, honest and 
faithful partner, likes 
making decisions for others, noble minded, 
generous, good
 sense of humor, practical.

 Fig Tree (the Sensibility) -- very strong 
minded, a bit self willed, 
honest, loyal, independent, hates contradiction 
or arguments, loves life 
and friends, enjoys children and animals, a 
social butterfly, great sense 
of humor, likes idleness and laziness after 
long demanding hours at work, 
has artistic talent and great intelligence.

 Fir tree (the Mysterious) -- 
extraordinary taste, handles stress 
poorly, loves anything beautiful, can become 
depressed at times, stubborn, 
tends to care for those close to them as well as 
helping strangers, rather 
modest, hard worker, talented, unselfish,few 
sexual relationships, many 
friends, doesn't want foes, very reliable.

 Hazelnut Tree (the Extraordinary) -- 
charming, sense of humor, very 
demanding but can also be very understanding, 
knows how to make a lasting 
impression, active fighter for social causes and 
politics, popular, quite 
moody, sexually oriented, honest, perfectionist, 
has a precise sense of 
judgment and expects complete fairness.

 Hornbeam Tree (the Good Taste) -- of cool 
beauty, cares for its 
looks and condition, good taste, is not 
egoistic, makes life as comfortable 
possible leads reasonable and disciplined life, 
looks for kindness and 
acknowledgment in an emotional
 partner, dreams of unusual lovers, is 
seldom happy with its 
feelings, mistrusts most people, is never sure 
of its decisions, very 
conscientious.

 Lime Tree (the Doubt) - intelligent, hard 
working, accepts what life 
dishes out, but not before trying to change bad 
circumstances into good 
ones, hates fighting and stress, enjoys getaway 
vacations, may appear 
tough, but is actually soft and relenting, 
always willing to make 
sacrifices for family and friends, has many 
talents but not always enough 
time to use them, can become a complainer, great 
leadership qualities, is 
jealous at times but extremely loyal.

 Maple Tree (Independence of Mind) -- no 
ordinary person, full of 
imagination and originality, shy and reserved, 
ambitious, proud, self 
confident, hungers for new experiences, 
sometimes nervous, has many 
complexities, good memory, learns easily, 
complicated love life, wants to 
impress.

 Oak Tree (the Brave) -- robust nature, 
courageous,strong, 
unrelenting, independent, sensible, does not 
like change, keeps its feet on 
the ground, person of action.

 Olive Tree (the Wisdom) -- loves sun, 
warmth and kind feelings, 
reasonable, balanced, avoids aggression and 
violence, tolerant, cheerful, 
calm, well developed sense of justice, 
sensitive, empathetic, free of 
jealousy, loves to read and the company of 
sophisticated people.

 Pine Tree (the Peacemaker) -- loves 
agreeable company, craves peace 
and harmony, loves to help others, active 
imagination, likes to write 
poetry, not fashion conscious, great
 compassion, friendly to all, falls 
strongly in love but will leave 
if betrayed or lied to, emotionally soft, low 
self esteem, needs affection 
and reassurance.

 Poplar Tree (the Uncertainty) -- looks 
very decorative, talented, 
not very self confident, extremely courageous if 
necessary, needs goodwill 
and pleasant surroundings, very choosy, often 
lonely, great animosity, 
great artistic nature, good organizer, tends to 
lean toward philosophy, 
reliable in any situation, takes partnership 
seriously.

 Rowan Tree (the Sensitivity) -- full of 
charm, cheerful, gifted 
without egoism, likes to draw attention, loves 
life, motion, unrest, and 
even complications, is both dependent and 
independent,
 good taste, artistic, passionate, 
emotional, good company, does not 
forgive.

 Walnut Tree (the Passion) -- unrelenting, 
strange and full of 
contrasts, often egotistic, aggressive, noble, 
broad horizon, unexpected 
reactions, spontaneous, unlimited ambition, no
 flexibility, difficult and uncommon 
partner, not always liked but 
often admired, ingenious strategist, very 
jealous and passionate, no 
compromise.

 Weeping Willow (the Melancholy) - likes 
to be stress free, loves 
family life, full of hopes and dreams, 
attractive, very empathetic, loves 
anything beautiful, musically inclined, loves to 
travel to exotic places, 
restless, capricious, honest, can be influenced 
but is not easy to live 
with when pressured, sometimes demanding, good 
intuition, suffers in love 
until they find that one loyal, steadfast 
partner; loves to make others 
laugh.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

Interesting, this is what tree i was:

Jan 25 to Feb 03 - Cypress Tree

Cypress Tree (the Faithfulness) -- 
strong, muscular adaptable,
takes what life has to give but doesn't 
necessarily like it, strives 
to be content, optimistic, wants to be 
financially independent, wants love 
and affection, hates loneliness, passionate 
lover which cannot be 
satisfied, faithful, quick tempered at times, 
can be unruly and careless, 
loves to gain knowledge, needs to be needed.

 :boing2:  :boing2:  :boing2:  :boing2:  :boing2: 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

*G*  Here's my Tree 

Apple Tree (the Love) -- quiet and shy at 
times, lots of charm, 
appeal, and attraction, pleasant attitude, 
flirtatious smile, adventurous, 
sensitive, loyal in love, wants to love and be 
loved, faithful and tender 
partner, very generous, many talents, loves 
children needs affectionate 
partner.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

Very nice tree

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *G*  Here's my Tree
> 
> Apple Tree (the Love) -- quiet and shy at
> times, lots of charm,
> ...


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 5, 2004)

Feb 04 to Feb 08 - Poplar Tree
Feb 09 to Feb 18 - Cedar Tree
Feb 19 to Feb 28 - Pine Tree
Mar 01 to Mar 10 - Weeping Willow Tree
Mar 21 - Oak Tree
Mar 22 to Mar 31 - Hazelnut Tree


Where's March 19th????
(Duh, maybe between March 11 and 21st ??)


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm a cedar..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

oops sowwy OldNewbie heheee
I fixed it 

Mar 11 to Mar 21 - Oak Tree


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> oops sowwy OldNewbie heheee
> I fixed it
> 
> Mar 11 to Mar 21 - Oak Tree


Thank you very much!

I like Oak, makes cool furniture!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2004)

Sept. 17

Lime Tree (the Doubt) - intelligent, hard working,
accepts what life dishes out,
but not before trying to change bad
circumstances into good ones, 
hates fighting and stress, enjoys getaway vacations,
may appear tough, but is actually soft and relenting, 
always willing to make sacrifices for family and friends,
has many talents but not always enough time to use them,
can become a complainer, great leadership qualities, is 
jealous at times but extremely loyal.

Okay that's a little scary. :uhoh:  Pretty close.  

Dot


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 5, 2004)

June 08 is mine.

Hornbeam Tree (the Good Taste) -- of cool 
beauty, cares for its 
looks and condition, good taste, is not 
egoistic, makes life as comfortable 
possible leads reasonable and disciplined life, 
looks for kindness and 
acknowledgment in an emotional
partner, dreams of unusual lovers, is 
seldom happy with its 
feelings, mistrusts most people, is never sure 
of its decisions, very 
conscientious.

Old Newbie,  my youngest daughter and my first wife both have march 19 as a birthday.


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 5, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Old Newbie,  my youngest daughter and my first wife both have march 19 as a birthday.



Cool, Fish Friends!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Sept. 17
> 
> Lime Tree (the Doubt) - intelligent, hard working,
> accepts what life dishes out,
> ...


I guess I have to use this one as there is a problem with September


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

I hope it's all fixed now Rich


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 5, 2004)

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> Cool, Fish Friends!!


Yesh, there always was something "fishy" about my ex-wife :uhyeah:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 5, 2004)

Chestnut Tree (the Honesty) -- of unusual 
stature,impressive,
well-developed sense of justice, fun to 
be around,a planner, born 
diplomat, can be irritated easily, sensitive of 
others feelings, hard 
worker, sometimes acts superior, feels not 
understood at times, fiercely 
family oriented, very loyal in love, physically 
fit.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

October 2, 1982
Hazelnut Tree (the *Extraordinary*) -- 
charming, sense of humor, very demanding but can also be very understanding, 
knows how to make a lasting impression, active fighter for social causes and 
politics, popular, quite moody, sexually oriented, honest, perfectionist, 
has a precise sense of judgment and expects complete fairness.

Yup, that's me all right.......except I'm not usually very moody.  What can I say? I'm just extraordinary!


----------

